# New to a 1978 280Z



## airjordan223 (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey guys, my dad just got a 1978 280Z. It is in great shape but we're looking to upgrade it. Hes looking to get rims and tires, lowering springs/shocks, sway bars, new rotors and pads, intake, exhaust to start it off. Does anyone know how low he can drop it b4 problems occur with the wheels or anything. We are completely new to the Z lifestyle and any information about anything would be great. Thanks allot.


----------

